# 2004 tacoma, need advice



## raven (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm considering mounting a small personal plow on my 2004 toyota tacoma. this will be used for my driveway and also for a small auto dealership. I want to have something decent that i can angle and operate without getting out of the truck. I dont want to mount one of those receiver type plows. I would rather mount a 6 ft meyer, or fisher type unit with the minute mount type system. My tacoma is a 4 cylinder 4x4, so I dont want to put some huge monster on the truck, but rather something that is good for tight areas.
I have had larger trucks with 8ft plows in the past, and im not new to plowing, but I want to know if anyone else has configured a small truck like a tacoma and what the best set up would be. any insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.

Mike


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Although this isn't a direct answer I have seen some smaller plow setups on Craigslist recently. 
Where in Ma. are you located?


----------



## raven (Jan 14, 2008)

im located in south dartmouth, and ithink id ather buy something new with a warranty rather than buy someone elses headache, unless it was a very impressive deal


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Put a Fisher on it. An LD if you can find one otherwise a homesteader will be fine if thats all you will use it for. 

The Tacoma is perfect for both those applications.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Try attaching a shovel to the front of it... lol

Seriously though can you really mount a plow on a light duty truck like that. I would have thought that it would basically destroy the suspension if it coulde even support the weight.


----------



## Ctll (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tacoma Plow*

I use a Tacoma with a Snoway ST90 plow w/down pressure on it for 3 Bank lots(fits through drive through lanes) and for residential drives. Works fantastic, goes places bigger trucks will not, or have a hard time going and can keep up with a full size no problem until the snow is deeper than 5". I replaced the front coils with 1.5" lift progressive springs from Northwest off road, and put Airlift air spring on the back. Put 30 bags of ice melt and a 15 gallon liquid sprayer for steps in the back. This is the sixth year plowing and it pulls trailer every day that it is not plowing has almost 210 thousand miles on it and no problems at all nothing but regular maint.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Oasis your wrong. If you have absolutely no idea about something then why respond???

Read some posts. I have been plowing with Toyotas and Fullsize trucks for almost 20 years. Every storm the Toyotas make me more money and are much more reliable. They can't plow malls but they are great for residential and tight commercial areas.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Yep, Toyota Tacomas are the origional "Little Engine that Could" of small trucks!wesport


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Well actualluy I would say it was the older trucks. The old 22r 4cyl motor is what gave them their reliabilty legend. I have heard of many of them going over 500k with only oil changes. For a small motor it put out good power and torgue as well. My 92 has 300k on original motor etc. I have done brakes, clutch, starter, alternator thats it. Pushes a 7ft Fisher with a 6ft v-box all winter and in the summer often tows a ZTR and walkbehind on a 16ft landscape trailer.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Flipper;487612 said:


> Well actualluy I would say it was the older trucks. The old 22r 4cyl motor is what gave them their reliabilty legend. I have heard of many of them going over 500k with only oil changes. For a small motor it put out good power and torgue as well. My 92 has 300k on original motor etc. I have done brakes, clutch, starter, alternator thats it. Pushes a 7ft Fisher with a 6ft v-box all winter and in the summer often tows a ZTR and walkbehind on a 16ft landscape trailer.


That's what I meant Flipper  Had an '86 great little rig.
My brother inlaw plowed a dozen apartment houses he owned with a '90 and other landlord friends always where amazed what that little truck did!
Those R20 engines where pretty bullitproof.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm having pretty good luck with a curtis homepro 3000 on a 2003 4cyl Tacoma. Lucky to find it on ebay with the tacoma mount


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

so what happens when you get over five inches of snow?
i wouldnt mind a small truck for drives but it would have to be a second truck. As a main truck no way i would do it. if it doesnt push the snow on big storms could be for a long rough day. i know i have had trouble with my half ton and have run heavier trucks in the past that had trouble. just wondering what happens in significant snow.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

...well, for personel use, my 800' driveway for instance, haven't had too much problem with big strorms, better if you plow a few times of course on bigger ones, not 12" at a time. In a pinch, you can plow a lot if you have to, going downhill especially.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Some members ......'it's another one of them mainiacs ma!".....needs to look at the origional post
Has truck wants plow...this is not about does a larger truck push more snow.:waving:
This is a light hearted jab at you Brib.....nothing meant by it!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

dunedog;487967 said:


> Some members need to look at the origional post
> Has truck wants plow...this is not about does a larger truck push more snow.:waving:


key word in the original post being CONSIDERING. He has also apparently never plowed with a small truck and lives in mass where it wouldnt be a miracle to get a foot of snow.
I just want to make sure he is considering all variables. lighten up. lol.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, as others have said....that truck will do just fine with a proportionate plow on it. I myself plow with a Ranger. If your driveway and a small dealership is all your doing, you'll be fine. Don't take on a bunch of accounts though. You may need to upgrade your front suspension (timbrens or airbags) or you may not. I didn't do anything with my Ranger and it only sags 3/8" inch with a 6'6" Western. You'll also need to run ballast in the bed....be it sandbags or whatever.

You'll want something probably in the 6'6" to 7' size for the truck. Any of the plows would be ok for what you're doing....Meyer, Western, Sno-way, Blizzard, Boss, etc. It's all a matter of personal preference. You will also want to consider your location in relation to the dealer location. If you do break something you don't want to have to drive 50 miles to the dealer.

I'm sure you probably know some of this, since you've plowed before, but we'll call it a refresher course!



raven;487102 said:


> I'm considering mounting a small personal plow on my 2004 toyota tacoma. this will be used for my driveway and also for a small auto dealership. I want to have something decent that i can angle and operate without getting out of the truck. I dont want to mount one of those receiver type plows. I would rather mount a 6 ft meyer, or fisher type unit with the minute mount type system. My tacoma is a 4 cylinder 4x4, so I dont want to put some huge monster on the truck, but rather something that is good for tight areas.
> I have had larger trucks with 8ft plows in the past, and im not new to plowing, but I want to know if anyone else has configured a small truck like a tacoma and what the best set up would be. any insight would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

We got 24 inches in one storm last year. All trucks plowed with the storm. When we got calls after for new unplowed driveways I sent the Toyota up. The snow was almost as tall as any plow we have, but it moved it just fine. 

Normally we get 6-12" storms and I have never had a problem. If I was going to just do driveways as I did for years, it is all I would a Toyota, no question in my mind, next would be a CJ7. I will never again run a fullsize truck to do driveways. The F550 never sees driveways on my routes. 

Once again if you have NO CLUE why are you responding like you do???


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Flipper;488063 said:


> We got 24 inches in one storm last year. All trucks plowed with the storm. When we got calls after for new unplowed driveways I sent the Toyota up. The snow was almost as tall as any plow we have, but it moved it just fine.
> 
> Normally we get 6-12" storms and I have never had a problem. If I was going to just do driveways as I did for years, it is all I would a Toyota, no question in my mind, next would be a CJ7. I will never again run a fullsize truck to do driveways. The F550 never sees driveways on my routes.
> 
> Once again if you have NO CLUE why are you responding like you do???


perhaps because i do?'
i seen jeeps and yotas push snow. nice and fluffy great. heavy. good luck. see that drive in the little pic at the bottom of this post? the yota wouldnt have gotten through the bank left there by the town plow. i hit the bank doing fifteen mph to get through with over six hundred lbs out back in four low. yota would have taken a while. ive had trouble getting piles moved with a one ton before. get a clue.
yota. plow with the storm. or second truck. my opinon.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

This is what a 6'9" fisher looks like on a 2000 toyota....2.7 liter, 5 spd, reg cab.

This was taken after the really wet storm we just had..about 8". Plow in 4 low and don't worry about it. FYI---notice the poly edge and very little turf damage. I have Toyo tires and about 300 lbs of ballast right against the gate.


----------

